

Ask HN: Fellow Germans - Why don't we have a German version of HN? - theschnabler

Seriously - why hasn't anyone built this?
======
mhroth
If you're the one asking the question, the hacker ethic probably asks, "Why
haven't YOU built it already?" ;)

~~~
cjbenedikt
why build it? isn't HN good enough for everyone?? just use it?

~~~
chunsaker
HN isn't in German. Not everyone works/learns/wants to spend all day in
English

~~~
claudius
The number of people who do not use English all day in a tech/science
environment is rather low, and the number of people willing to trade a global
community against one speaking German is probably even smaller.

